# Preferred material for shock leader



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

What brand mono do you prefer for your shock leader on your heaver. I need to stock up. I typically use 50# test. I have found that some brands do not tie well. Its almost like they are too soft and cinch down before the knot is really seated well.

Open to suggestions. Thanks, Jeremy


----------



## mossers (Sep 15, 2009)

Berkley Big Game 50#


----------



## Turd Ferguson (Oct 18, 2015)

Big Game 50 for me as well


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Ande or Berkeley BG


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

BBG 50# x4 
Very inexpensive

Use the search function .. there many treads about Shock Leader


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I been using Ande 50# clear because I had a big spool of it from couple years ago. Once it runs out I will try BBG


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

DaBig2na said:


> BBG 50# x4
> Very inexpensive
> 
> Use the search function .. there many treads about Shock Leader


Now there is one more.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

No Cajun Red users out there, I know there are, Admit it.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Varivas, Sakuma tapered leaders...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

BBG.. for 80lb leaders as well as shock.. The 50 seems to play nice with any running line like suffix,chrome,or any running line I have used.. It DOES TIE a "most excellent" knot...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

BG here too, the Ande didn't snug up near as good as the BG for me


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

surfchunker said:


> BG here too, the Ande didn't snug up near as good as the BG for me


 Excuse my French,but "stiffer'n a wedd'n dick" .. Don't even use it for leaders....


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

BBG 50# here too. Ande pulls up terrible.
.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Excuse my French,but "stiffer'n a wedd'n dick" .. Don't even use it for leaders....


LOL, only good use I've found for my left over Ande is to string hot peppers on it to dry


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

It makes good trip wires out in the woods.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

BBG 40# on my 6500s and 7000s and 50# on my SHV30s.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Jollymon said:


> No Cajun Red users out there, I know there are, Admit it.


ha ha, love Cajun fishin string!!!! just kid!!!!


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

I do not like BBG.....terrible memory in the line.......


----------



## Woodrow (Feb 5, 2009)

Big Game 50


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

BBG 50 and Ande 50 on the Heavers...and 20lb flouro on the spinners and light stuff


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Spent the month of October fishing my usual area and stopped by a couple tackle shops, which were all out of BBG in 50#,80#,and 100#..............so bought one spool of Ande 80# as a trial...........after tying a few rigs I cut the rigs up and threw the rest of the spool in the trash.............then got back in the vehicle and shopped until I found someone who had BBG.......does not cinch nearly as smooth as BBG.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

flathead said:


> Spent the month of October fishing my usual area and stopped by a couple tackle shops, which were all out of BBG in 50#,80#,and 100#..............so bought one spool of Ande 80# as a trial...........after tying a few rigs I cut the rigs up and threw the rest of the spool in the trash.............then got back in the vehicle and shopped until I found someone who had BBG.......does not cinch nearly as smooth as BBG.


After using it for the last 30 or so years,and trying ande when I couldn't find any bbg,I can relate........


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

If I'm going after cobia, it's 50pb momoi diamond. Other than that, I'll throw in another vote for big game.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

for a light setup....12#main.....30#...shock.....I use trilene XL smooth.....low memory...lays on the reels very nice.......I love Ande back country for my main line......I tried 50 BBG...it was like a coiled wire.....I like BBG for making rigs


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

BBG gets my vote.


----------



## BarryB91 (Jan 4, 2018)

Why use mono for the shocker?????

I use 50 - 80 lb. braid. 

The braid makes for a smaller knot.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

Barry.....what knot do you use?......I use the simple blob knot to tie up the mono leader...I have the leaders pre-made and it take less then a minute to rig up a new leader even in a wind storm on the beach......getting cut offs is very common here in Florida......also don't need to worry about any slippage during the cast.......


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

My opinion...There is more to a shock leader than just being a “leader.” Shock leaders do need to long enough to wrap around the reel a few turns, the length up the rod and down to were the bait hangs during cast. Yes, it absorbs the strain of a power cast. It also helps with rubbing on rocks, pilings, shells, and corse sand. It helps wth tail rubs. It helps with bite protection. It gives you something to hang onto and not cut your hands with finer lines.

You need it with both mono and braid.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

I've been using 30-50lb shock leader. Big Game or Stren....basically, whatever Walmart has cheap at the end of the previous season  To be honest, I've never really used shock leaders so it is something new(ish) to me. I'm usually soaking bait on my larger reels (6000 and above used for saltwater) and they are loaded with 25-40lb line. My 4000 size reels and under were used for fresh...the end of the mainline host a swivel and my rig attaches to that with a barrel. When braid came on the scene I loaded most of my 4000s and under with it (20lb) and if lighter than that...just went with mono. My reels above 6000 get loaded with braid or either straight mono. I don't cast with gloves so throwing with braid all day, using a 4 or 5 oz sinker isn't a good thing. The mono does less damage to my middle and pointing finger...which hold/release my line during casting.

I started using a shock leader on my 3500-5000s in the last 5 years. They get a good mix of saltwater use and are the reels I use to throw lures or distance cast when saltwater panfishing. I just don't feel like it's benefiting me though. I can always hear the large diameter mono and, especially, the knot going through the guides. I DON"T use a bunch of fancy cast, but I can cast pretty far. I have lost my share of larger (4oz) sinkers during casting, but they always go out in front of me (into the water). I've never snapped a rod - casting, but I've seen people do it. The only benefit that I had seen was when I'd get snagged. I wouldn't be shaving length off of my main line.

However, I've recently seen guys using heavy braid as a shock leader and it's main purpose is hand lining fish up onto piers. Since I often don't have (buddy lost mine) a hoop net or it's too big to carry in a car or to bulky to carry out to the bridge/pier...I think I'm going to rig a few reels/outfits like this and see how it works. I'm pretty sure that they use a heavy braid shock leader because the diameter is still very small and doesn't affect casting distance like large/heavy mono.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

BBG 50, just bought a !# spool of clear.
js


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

js1172 said:


> BBG 50, just bought a !# spool of clear.
> js


Many on here seem to have different usages for the shock.. I'm talking drum fishing off pier or surf.. bbg all the way.. Because it ties good knots,doesn't coil even close to what ande does.. Also a good "handle" when you get your fish to the surf.. I even use a piece of 80 at the end so that I have an even better handle..  To each his own.. One fellow on here said that the bbg was coiling badly,he needs to try ande a time or two..... lol


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

that would be me...haha......my 12# ande is excellent...but I haven't tried anything heavier......anybody try Momoi line....from Japan, I believe.....they claim...their line has low memory.....


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Its Shock Leader

MEMORY is Irrelevant. 3 to 10 wraps around your reel isn't going to make that big of a difference in a surf fishing application. Run what ya brung!

Im using 50# Ande right now because a good friend gave me a spool of that, and a Spool of Clear Suffix Tri. BBG is Cheap at Wally World just under $7 for a 1/4 lb spool. Thats what I buy, Cheap, Strong, and knots very good


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

I noticed years ago on my bass rods running 20# BBG, it takes memory pretty quick, but unlike most lines, as you fish it, it loses a lot of that memory, guys using it for shock may not notice this but thats what I saw using it on my flipping sticks.
js


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

BPReeds said:


> that would be me...haha......my 12# ande is excellent...but I haven't tried anything heavier......anybody try Momoi line....from Japan, I believe.....they claim...their line has low memory.....


Diamond is among the best mono on the market, I don't use it for long distance casting but all my other reels have it. I use it for shock when cobia fishing, other than that it's mainline or top shot. The 50yd leader coils are what I use for shock.


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't specifically tie on a shock leader.
What i do is tie on a a wind on leader with the mono
heavy enough to cover whatever i'm casting.
Tie a bimini in your main line and attach the wind on with a loop to loop.
No big knots, very smooth going thru the guides. if the end gets frayed
just cut off the end and re tie your terminal gear. you have 25' to use.
After years of off shore sharking with cable leaders i switched to 200# momoi diamond
wind ons and never had a failure. So much better.
You can get top shot lengths also.
I get my leaders from BHP tackle. Many mono brands to chose from
in all different line weights.
I get a kick out of people saying they use the cheapest line they can get
for shock leaders. I don't know about the rest of you but ive got thousands of dollars 
invested in my gear. A few bucks for a leader that will last a season with no bulky knots is a no brainer for me.


----------



## BarryB91 (Jan 4, 2018)

*shock leader knot*



BPReeds said:


> Barry.....what knot do you use?......I use the simple blob knot to tie up the mono leader...I have the leaders pre-made and it take less then a minute to rig up a new leader even in a wind storm on the beach......getting cut offs is very common here in Florida......also don't need to worry about any slippage during the cast.......


I do knot (pun) know the name of it. This is how I tie it. I make a loop with one end, I then put the other end through the loop and wrap it around the loop five times. After that I bring it back through the holw I just made and then back through the knew(second) loop. I wet it and then slide it together. I then make a half hitch in the original loop line. I cut both ends down to a half inch. I have NEVER had this knot fail in the 30 plus years I have been using it. 
This may be called the Trilene knot but with a added half hitch.

I will be surf fishing at the Edisto State Park this season, If you want to join us.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Many on here seem to have different usages for the shock.. I'm talking drum fishing off pier or surf.. bbg all the way.. Because it ties good knots,doesn't coil even close to what ande does.. Also a good "handle" when you get your fish to the surf.. I even use a piece of 80 at the end so that I have an even better handle..  To each his own.. One fellow on here said that the bbg was coiling badly,he needs to try ande a time or two..... lol


60# BG I just cast for Drum, same spots as DD with a bit more time in the sand.

My shock usually does not last long enough to get any memory or coiling. DD will vouch for this.....last but a dozen casts or so then either it gets eaten by a critter or operator error sends it off into the drink.

I used 60# Suffix for a long time.

I also used 50# Ande when I fished a lot back in the day. 

60 seems to last longer when the Sharks are thick.

I was at Ryan White's today, new Century Blank modeled after FuSion Mag, but lighter and much thinner. Ryan only had one built and he was going to Trade Show this weekend, but I will get a Beta Tester and report back on it in the near future, I liked the feel of it and it was not a spigot ferrule. Tip is seven Feet.


When I used straight 50# on a traditional Drum rig unless I retied a lot, I know I would break off a lot on the cast. I mostly use cannon ball rigs these days.

Way back in the day we used twenty foot spiderhitch leaders with 25# Stren Clear Blue Fluorescent.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> 60# BG I just cast for Drum, same spots as DD with a bit more time in the sand.
> 
> My shock usually does not last long enough to get any memory or coiling. DD will vouch for this.....last but a dozen casts or so then either it gets eaten by a critter or operator error sends it off into the drink.
> 
> ...


 Blue stren,50or60lb ande back in the day.. Garbo,I have 80,not 50 where sinker is about 2 to 3'.. I check it on every cast but rarely have to retie,unless there are bluefish or biters of some kind.. Can't stand to breakoff in a cast because of the sinker wearing on the shock,that is why the 80 at the end of the 50..


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

BBG 50# for me as well, 30# on lighter rods. Used Sufix Tri+ 50# for a while, then noticed the knot to my drum rig started breaking in the wash, and often. Went back to BBG clear, haven't had any issues since. I tie a little longer shocker than most people because I want that 50# on the reel as soon as possible when the fish gets close to the beach. Pier, even longer still, same reason. Bimini to No-Name knot, it just works.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Another vote for Big Game here. Sep' I like it as a rub leader when targeting the big toothies. Twelve plus feet of 80 pound connected to the main line braid uni to uni style. Good protection from being tail whipped and the knots do turn out pretty.


----------

